# 2005 Pathfinder Fuel Type



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

I read here about what type of fuel, got me curious. When I got my Pathfinder, Ive been using 87 octane. I got mixed opinions here on hwat kind of fuel to use. Here's what I gathered from the owner's manual - we should use 87 AKI (anti-knock something) IT DOES NOT MEAN 87 octane!!! 87 AKI is equivalent to 91 octane! Therefore, we need to spend that extra premium on price. What do you say?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

smartswap said:


> I read here about what type of fuel, got me curious. When I got my Pathfinder, Ive been using 87 octane. I got mixed opinions here on hwat kind of fuel to use. Here's what I gathered from the owner's manual - we should use 87 AKI (anti-knock something) IT DOES NOT MEAN 87 octane!!! 87 AKI is equivalent to 91 octane! Therefore, we need to spend that extra premium on price. What do you say?


Nissan's web site says 91. I've always used what runs best. My '92, with it's lower compression ratio, hated higher octane fuel. Octane, slows the burning of gasoline. Higher octane fuel is used in higher coompression engines which tend to knock with lower octane.
If you hear engine knock under heavy load with 87, I would suggest switching to 89 (mid) then 91 (high). Keep track of your mpg and try higher grades to see if your mileage increases, if not performance.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I use Shell 87 without any knock and the Nissan Canada website stated that "Use regular unleaded fuel with 87 octane. For maximum power, use premium fuel."

So I guess I will try 91 later on to see if the mileage will increase.

http://www.nissan.ca/en/vehicles/pathfinder/specifications.html


----------



## shift_ (Jun 12, 2005)

in the 05 pf manual. check on page 9-3

i use 87oct. does great :thumbup:


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

shift_ said:


> in the 05 pf manual. check on page 9-3
> 
> i use 87oct. does great :thumbup:


Picked up my 05 SE OR monday night.. direct quote from sales guy

"Unless your are gonna be racing corvettes, stick with the 87. If you are feeling rich, use the 89"


----------



## shift_ (Jun 12, 2005)

generic said:


> Picked up my 05 SE OR monday night.. direct quote from sales guy
> 
> "Unless your are gonna be racing corvettes, stick with the 87. If you are feeling rich, use the 89"



Humm,, If I'd listen to that sales guy,, I would be buying a lotto ticket every night :fluffpol:

LMAO!!!


----------



## srt4n8 (Jul 17, 2005)

on the inside of the gas door, it says to manufacturer recomends premium fuel....


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

srt4n8 said:


> on the inside of the gas door, it says to manufacturer recomends premium fuel....



Ok I am currently many miles from my pathfinder (business trip) but doesn't it say "premium fuel for maximum performance"???


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

Well this helps alot... Not it doesnt help any half say premium, half say not? Crazy


----------



## srt4n8 (Jul 17, 2005)

generic said:


> Ok I am currently many miles from my pathfinder (business trip) but doesn't it say "premium fuel for maximum performance"???


You know, I think your right about that. I am prolly wrong since I have only put gas in my PF once thus far.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

does european octane and US octane different? because we have lowest one as 95 octane and highest 98 octane rating.. also we have 103 octane for racing engines. 110 to 130 octane is for aircraft engines(turbo prop)


----------



## sully55 (Dec 14, 2005)

*shift is correct*

In the "05" pathfinder manual it does state 87 octane, 91 octane for better performance. I use 87, and then 91 on approx every third fill up, or depending whats in my wallet, and never had any pings, or knocks. I guess go with personal experience, if your pathy likes 87 stick with it, if not upgrade.


----------



## modvp (Dec 18, 2005)

I recently purchased a pathfinder (2005 SE Off Road) for my wife, and we've been using 87 oct. with no problems.


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

I heard and read that we should use "premium" This is one thing i kept seeing when reading reviews about the 05 Pathfinders. People weren't too excited when the dealer told them they recommend "premium" gas only. I use 93 all the time. I've been using 93 in all the cars i've had.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

generic said:


> Picked up my 05 SE OR monday night.. direct quote from sales guy
> 
> "Unless your are gonna be racing corvettes, stick with the 87. If you are feeling rich, use the 89"


And if that sales guy ends up pumping gas at a station, his quote will change;
"Go ahead and use the cheep stuff, but I only see poor folk use it."

I use the Mid grade (89?) because it is cheeper than "Regular" grade.


----------



## DonC (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, European octane ratings use a different scale, just to make things confusing. Normal lead free here is 95, which converts to 90 in North America. The 98 (Super) is equivalent to about 94. In my 2001 (the 3.5 litre), I've never burned anything other than regular (and even regular leaded on the odd occasion when I am somewhere where lead-free is not available. I suppose that I might improve my performance a bit with the premium fuel, but unless I hear loud knocking, I will stick with the "cheap" stuff (still over 7 USD a gallon!).


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

DonC said:


> Yep, European octane ratings use a different scale, just to make things confusing. Normal lead free here is 95, which converts to 90 in North America. The 98 (Super) is equivalent to about 94. In my 2001 (the 3.5 litre), I've never burned anything other than regular (and even regular leaded on the odd occasion when I am somewhere where lead-free is not available. I suppose that I might improve my performance a bit with the premium fuel, but unless I hear loud knocking, I will stick with the "cheap" stuff (still over 7 USD a gallon!).


True leaded will cause a melt down of your cat coverter. But then again I know in Turkey it is not a problem to have it cut off.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

yes, nobody is checking here wether you have a catalytic converter or not... 
but, lacking of cat, cause loss of some power at low end and that is not good.

before consideration of catalytic converters we need to control old technology diesels. they are at end of their usefull life but they are still operated. because of new regulations we are getting rid of those engines and cat will be mandatory.

wether leaded or unleaded any fuel type is extremely expensive in my country. it is time to go on hybrid cars.


----------



## jzhu (Dec 11, 2005)

What do you guys mean by hearing pings and knocks. do you mean the sounds coming from your engine after its been driven and shut off? because I thought that was normal.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

pinging or knocking is occured when ignition timing is not correct. this occurs when a piston going up but compressed air/fuel mixture, pre ignited and tries to push the rising piston down then you lose power and engine seems loosing power and can make some valve sound. this can be solved by cahnging the ignition timing by advancing or retarding according to situation.

when you shut of the engine if you hear some whirring sound and if your car is manuel one, that is because of flywheel.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

KLL said:


> pinging or knocking is occured when ignition timing is not correct.


Also low octane fuel in a high compression engine or an engine with hot spots.


----------



## jzhu (Dec 11, 2005)

KLL said:


> when you shut of the engine if you hear some whirring sound and if your car is manuel one, that is because of flywheel.


When you say "whirring sound" I don't quite know what you mean. I have a new '05 Pathinfinder LE with 3500 miles and when I shut off the engine I can hear a light pinging sound. Sounds sort of like dull bell tone. Is that what you mean? I certainly hope that my timing is not acting up already. I use 89 octane in my Pathfinder.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

if you hear sound after you shut it down, there is nothing wrong. that is because of flywheel continue to turn for a second. sure if yours is not automatic.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

Xeno said:


> Also low octane fuel in a high compression engine or an engine with hot spots.


that is correct, actually my explanation is including this too. because compression is affecting the fuel type needs.


----------



## DonC (Dec 20, 2005)

I think that the 'pinging' being referred to is not what I would call a ping (which is only when the engine is running) but rather the normal sounds an engine makes after you shut it off (the sounds are always there, but you don't hear it when it is running). It is just the sound of a big piece of metal (i.e. your engine) expanding and contracting with the change in temperature.

If you hear a whirring sound (definitely mechanical), this is just your fan running and extra minute or two to bring the coolant level down a bit. This is why you have to be careful when working around the engine after it has been running - the fan can "come to life" and ruin your day if your fingers are in the wrong place...


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

jzhu- i know what you are talking about and it is completely normal. just the exhaust and other components "cooling" and settling in. every car i've ever driven has done that to some extent. no need to worry...no knocking and pinging (from your engine) when it is off.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

jzhu said:


> When you say "whirring sound" I don't quite know what you mean. I have a new '05 Pathinfinder LE with 3500 miles and when I shut off the engine I can hear a light pinging sound. Sounds sort of like dull bell tone. Is that what you mean? I certainly hope that my timing is not acting up already. I use 89 octane in my Pathfinder.


 those little krackle and pops are the heat sheilds on the manifolds cooling down. the flywheel makes no noise what so ever, infact it stops the moment the engine is turned off.


----------



## boris (Apr 10, 2005)

05 pathfinder 10038 miles on it, been using 87 since like day 3...

although i filled up premium once driving in the mountains with 5 people and a full load of luggage... seemed to speed up better.


----------



## DonC (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, you'll get better performance with the quality juice.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

can someone tell me the compression ratio of pathfinder? as i experience if it is no more than 10 to 1 no need for high octane. you will feel no difference.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

KLL said:


> can someone tell me the compression ratio of pathfinder? as i experience if it is no more than 10 to 1 no need for high octane. you will feel no difference.



- Auxiliary transmission cooler
- 3,954 cc 4 liters V 6 front engine with 95.5 mm bore, 92 mm stroke, 9.7 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
- Premium unleaded fuel 91
- Fuel economy EPA highway (mpg): 21 and EPA city (mpg): 15
- Multi-point injection fuel system
- 21.1 gallon main premium unleaded fuel tank
- Heavy duty alternator
- Power: 201 kW , 270 HP SAE @ 5,600 rpm; 291 ft lb , 395 Nm @ 4,000 rpm


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

Xeno said:


> - Auxiliary transmission cooler
> - 3,954 cc 4 liters V 6 front engine with 95.5 mm bore, 92 mm stroke, 9.7 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
> - Premium unleaded fuel 91
> - Fuel economy EPA highway (mpg): 21 and EPA city (mpg): 15
> ...


ok so no need for high octane. my pathfinder weaker than newer ones. so no need for me as well.


----------

